# PT Test Prep



## JasperBigRed (Sep 7, 2019)

What are yalls preperstion for a PT Test? Like do you do a a light workout the day before to loosen up and be ready to go for the test? Or any other rituals so to speak that you do?


----------



## JasperBigRed (Sep 7, 2019)

*Preparation


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Sep 7, 2019)

Nothing. You should be ready to take your PT test on any given day. Not saying Im a crazy PT stud or anything, but getting above a 95 on the Air Force PT test is a piece of cake.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 7, 2019)

JasperBigRed said:


> What are yalls preperstion for a PT Test? Like do you do a a light workout the day before to loosen up and be ready to go for the test? Or any other rituals so to speak that you do?


Working out regularly at a level that allows you to perform the PT test easily means you can PASS the PT test no matter the circumstances.

Don't psych yourself out about it.

LL


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Sep 8, 2019)

A PT test should be the easiest PT you do all week.


----------



## MikeDelta (Sep 8, 2019)

Ive found that a regular PT regimen and solid genetics coupled with a hangover usually yields a 300.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 8, 2019)

MikeDelta said:


> Ive found that a regular PT regimen and solid genetics coupled with a hangover usually yields a 300.


I ran faster when hungover, finish line was the best place to puke.  

LL


----------



## digrar (Sep 8, 2019)

Certainly shouldn't be training/preparing to pass a fitness test, your training regime should, as a by product, enable you to pass a fitness test at the drop of a hat, on your worst day.


----------



## MikeDelta (Sep 8, 2019)

But seriously, everything you do regarding PT and nutrition should be focused on CRUSHING your PT test scores. Preparation and routine, like the others have mentioned.

During basic I had a Drill Sergeant nicknamed “Lucifer” stop me in the chow hall as I was making my way to a table with my tray. “PRIVATE, WHY DO YOU EAT SO MUCH FUCKING FOOD!!!???” I replied, sounding off “BECAUSE IT KEEPS MY PT UP DRILL SERGEANT!!!” He let me pass without incident. 

One meat, one starch, milk (carton and glass), mini box of cereal, apple, orange or banana and two pieces of wheat toast, as much as I could grab. I did this for every meal, PILING everything on I could and then mowing it down FAST; and only using a large spoon that soldiers affectionately called an E-tool. 

Then I pushed myself in every event, never letting up an inch, ever. I smoked myself everyday. When you’re young you recover fast and sleep like a rock, so it worked.

You don’t need any crazy formula. Just train hard, don’t half step, even when you think you can get away with it; integrity is something you have when no one is looking. When you you see someone struggling, pick them up, push them as well. Lead the pack. Your mind will start pushing your body. It’ll either break and you'll get recycled, or you’ll get stronger. It’s a spawn of the salmon event.

So again, no cosmic ritual, or magic bullet, just GET and STAY motivated...and it doesn’t hurt to eat like a VIKING!


----------

